# Villanueva region/Antequera



## m_s (Mar 22, 2015)

Can anyone offer any advice about moving to this area with young children aged 4, 7 and 10. Haven't found a house yet or school and we don't speak Spanish. Any areas recommended? Many thanks.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

m_s said:


> Can anyone offer any advice about moving to this area with young children aged 4, 7 and 10. Haven't found a house yet or school and we don't speak Spanish. Any areas recommended? Many thanks.


Do you mean Villanueva de la Concepcion or Villanuevo de Trabucco or Villanueva de Algaidas.If you state which one somebody may be able to help you.Sorry to say if you don't speak any Spanish you might struggle as they are typical Spanish inland towns and villages.


----------



## Zojo (Nov 21, 2015)

Hi

Did you make the move to Spain? We are in a similar situation.


----------

